# For moms with preemies who have acid reflux



## rensben

hello everyone,

I wanted to post on this subject because I went through a difficult time with my son and his acid reflux problem. He was diagnosed with acid reflux during his stay in the NICU and the doctors tried everything to stop it to no avail. We tried all the medications out there including a milk thickener but nothing worked. Then one day, while we were on holiday in another town, we ran out of the milk thickener we used in all of his bottles. The thickener had reduced the amount of reflux but had not stopped it. As I had forgotten to bring more thickener with me, I went to the local pharmacy and asked for some. They did not have the brand I was looking for (magic mix) but they suggested a similar product (gumilk by Gallia) I decided to try it and from the first bottle we gave him his reflux stopped....completely! It seemed like a miracle. We stopped all medication and just used the gumilk. So if any of you are having this problem please try the gumilk if you can find it. If you can't, pm me and I can help you. I obviously can't guarantee that it will work for everyone but it is worth a try! good luck to you all!


----------



## Agiboma

thanks for the post


----------



## rensben

bump


----------



## AP

It's not available here in the UK but similar products like SMA Staydown can help


----------



## rensben

I tried staydowm but it only helped, it didn't get rid of the reflux completely. Gumilk stopped ALL reflux. It has to do with the substance used to thicken the milk. It is called caroub fiber. I am willing to ship it to anyone who would like to try it. My son really suffered with reflux and this was a dream come true!


----------



## RainbowGift

Rensben, you are a GREAT person!!!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## rensben

aww thank you Rainbow...very sweet of you to say. Just want to help others who have dealt with acid reflux if I can. I know how hard it can be...


----------



## AP

Would it be similar to the carobel mix? Ive always wondered what thats like?


----------



## rensben

hmm..haven't heard of Carobel but I looked it up and it doesn't seem to be the same. Gumilk (caroub fiber or locust bean gum) is a natural fiber. It works because of the way it is digested. Acid reflux occurs when there is undigested milk left in the stomach and it comes up with the acid 1-3 hours after feedings. The fiber thickens the milk so it stays down AND is digested faster so there is no reflux afterwards. The NICU my son was in used a thickener called magicmix which was rice based and it didn't work very well. I went to see them once I had tried gumilk and told them to recommend it to preemie moms instead of the magicmix. they started doing so and it has worked like a charm for many babies. My son's problem was only Acid reflux and didn't have any other allergies etc. I really think it works in true cases of AR.


----------



## rensben

bump


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wish they did it in the uk wonder why they don't? mines on carobel but all of sudden he is gagging and vomitting. He's on usual reflux meds and carobel but I can't understand why his reflux is getting worse.


----------



## hazza2011

Hi, I am really hopeful that you can help me! My baby was born at 26 weeks and is now 19 weeks uncorrected. His AR is shocking and I have tried carobel, Thixo-D and thick and easy. They either constipate him or he just strains and then reflux anyway. Please could you contact me to help me obtain a supply of Gumilk by Gallia? I have looked on the internet to buy it but cant seem to find it!, I have joined up to this forum specifically to contact you and dont know how to use the site! 
I would really appreciate if you could help me to get a box of this to try on my baby! Anything is worth a go it's driving him (and me) insane!

Thanks

Laura


----------



## Baby Love

Rensben - I don't know where on earth to find gumilk but it sounds exactly like what my little one needs! He has quite bad reflux and I'm at my wits' end! I'm not sure if you'd be able to help at all getting a box to me to try? :hugs:


----------



## AP

Its available in France & Mexico, thats all I know :(


----------

